# Calls for Beginers



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I am planning on doing some coyote hunting soon, but it would be my first time. I don't wanna just sit there, that won't work, so I was wondering what would be a good call for a beginer to start out on? Thanks!


----------



## dannylilly (Dec 26, 2005)

i strongly suggest Cronk calls. HE is very honest and makes calls easy to use. HE will send an instructional tape as well. if your serious about coyote hunting, then get a Cronk call.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Squealers or howlers?


----------



## dannylilly (Dec 26, 2005)

By far I would suggest the howler. I havnt heard any of his distress calls. BUT if he makes it you can bet on it being very good.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

aylor70 said:


> I am planning on doing some coyote hunting soon, but it would be my first time. I don't wanna just sit there, that won't work, so I was wondering what would be a good call for a beginer to start out on? Thanks!


 I think I answered a similar questions not too long ago, but if you are just getting started try a closed reed call and then work up to open reed which is more versatile. You can even howl with lots of open reed rabbit calls. I am partial to howling but that takes some time and practice to learn the coyote talk. The main thing is make it sound hurt and put a little emotion into into your calling. Then start looking for a good howler. You can't have to many calls.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

My 14yr old son called a coyote his first time out by himself with a Zepp 1080 , Since then him and my 12yr old have had great luck with that Zepp 1080 and a Standard Critter Call, We have several others, but those have worked good so far.


----------



## voelker67 (Mar 9, 2006)

Use a Howler... use a primos call. They work the best in my opionion. Let me know how you do.


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I ordered a custom distress call, i should be happy with that. I plan on getting a custom howler sometime this summer


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

if you can afford it, go get yourself an electronic caller. preferably one with digital recordings. all of the sounds work, but the important thing to remember is the variety of sounds available. if you limit yourself to a couple hand calls, you will not be seeing the animals you will with an electronic. actually, read the articles about building your caller, and you'll include a little electronics experience.

many of us started calling with the closed reed hand calls, but for those of us that continued to develop our calling interests, electronic callers far surpass the mouth calls. don't forget to wear hearing protection when you use it. that is if you don't use a remote caller. one thing to remember about electronic callers, they are directional. in other words the sound is projected farther where you point the speaker, and it is a significant increase in volume. i've tested several electronic calls and they all produce similar results.

good luck


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm not to fond of e-callers. Sure, they work well, but really, it makes it too artificial for me and seems like it takes skill out of it. It is a lot easier to push a button then to study calls and perfect them from a mouth blown one, which is the way i plan on going.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

My first calls were a Cass Creek Predator electronic handheld call(they run at only $25), and a Haydels cottontail squealer(runs at around $8- 12). I recently purchased a Primos MiniMag Howler which comes with a casette tape, so you can listen to it and practice easier( about $13). If you get these, you won't need to get another call ever again if you use them correctly.


----------

